# NGD: Mayones Duvell Prototype 7 w/Evertune



## bulb (Jun 21, 2014)

Big thanks to Mayones and Dawid Dziewulski for this incredible build which arrived just in time for recording. The Evertune bridge is going to make tracking rhythms a breeze.

Of course with Blue being my favorite color, it had to be part of the guitar, but I wanted to try it with a Charcoal black base which bursts out to Blue on this very unique figured Maple top (not quite sure if it is a flame or quilt, but it looks beautiful). Of course gotta have my Juggernaut BKP set for pickups, guitar sounds massive, and effectively counteracts the slight loss of tone and sustain the Evertune bridge unfortunately imparts. It should be noted that despite that slight con of the Evertune bridge, it is absolutely an indispensable tool for a recording guitar as it really does work fantastically.
I would assume that the huge route and saddles have something to do with why the Evertune guitars I have all have a similar quality to the string attack and decay that they do, but honestly in a good guitar the pros should heavily outweigh the cons, and this guitar really does sound fantastic.

Here be pics:






























Here be specs:
Mahogany Body
Figured Maple Top 
Wenge/Bubinga Bolt-on neck.
Bare Knuckle Pickups Juggernaut set with Black covers and Laser Etched Logo
666mm scale length \m/
Evertune Bridge
Luminlay side dots
Hipshot Locking Tuners


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jun 21, 2014)

That top is pretty much amazing, congrats Misha. The black juggs look awesome with the gold too.


----------



## MarmaladeMad (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't stop looking at that top. Beautiful! How does the Duvell compare to the Regius?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 21, 2014)

Congrats on getting a guitar that is not available to anyone else. 

Mayones USA has told me that the guys in Poland arent doing the Duvell in any scale length beyond 25.4" and that different bridges isnt an option either, although a Hipshot is good enough for me. I also tried to get mine with a 20" radius and that isnt possible either even though Im willing to pay extra for the options. I guess the Duvell is just a production guitar right now with VERY limited options, so Im not getting one yet. That thing is super sick!

I like the volume knob


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 21, 2014)

I hear if Bulb ever touches a red guitar he loses his powers

(HNGD, love that top)


----------



## Zalbu (Jun 21, 2014)

That finish is bananas. Is that a 26 3/16 scale or am I a dipshit?


----------



## Zhysick (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks SICK!

Amazing guitar...

I was a bit worried about the Juggs because I bought a 8 string set for my mahogany guitar but knowing now you use them also in mahogany guitars now I am a bit more sure about my choice of pickups.

Beautiful top! And that cutaway...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 21, 2014)

That top is nuts! 

And of course the volume knob


----------



## ZeroTolerance94 (Jun 21, 2014)

That scale length haha, I laughed.

On another note, no headstock pics? 

Beautiful guitar! Happy NGD!


----------



## alvaro89 (Jun 21, 2014)

Please take some pictures of the back, this neck looks awesome !

Congrats !!!


----------



## Ludo95 (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks awesome bulb! 
How does this new duvell feel compared to other Mayones you played/own?


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow that's one of the nicest guitars I've ever seen! Congrats Misha


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 21, 2014)

That guitar is freaking top notch! And that volume knob makes me giggle a little.

Congrats, dude.


----------



## SevenStringJones (Jun 21, 2014)

25.4mm per inch

666mm/(25.4mm/1in)= 26.22in scale length 

That knob is great too btw.


----------



## Letuchy (Jun 21, 2014)

DAT top! Awesome!


----------



## AKan (Jun 21, 2014)

wow...

That guitar is incredible! Congrats


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 21, 2014)

I like the aesthetics of the Duvell more than any other Mayones.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Jun 21, 2014)

You easily have the best taste in guitars of any professional guitar player on the planet.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2014)

Would love to see all your blue guitars lined up. Great theme!

And HNGD!


----------



## beavis2306 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey chap, thanks for the music. How do bends go with the evertune bridge? I read that it can cause some hassles/require some f**king around.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 21, 2014)

Da bluez.... 

HNGD


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hahaha dat volume knob , that Duvell looks perfect! HNGD


----------



## s4tch (Jun 21, 2014)

shitsøn;4079093 said:


> I like the aesthetics of the Duvell more than any other Mayones.



'cause you're an RG guy, too.

This looks awesome indeed.


----------



## TraE (Jun 21, 2014)

I've never played an evertune, but out of all your guitars I'd have to say I love this one the most. Absolutely impeccable.


----------



## Greenbrettiscool (Jun 21, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, I just messed my pants a little congrats dude, killer guitar


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 21, 2014)

Pretty cool.

Decided longer scales are you thing now, eh?


----------



## Roland777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mishur y u smoka de heefer?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 21, 2014)

Very awesome NGD Misha! I love everything about it. That is one hell of a "recording guitar". The neck is sex too. I'm really thinking of nabbing one of these.

You literally have so many blue guitars I can't be jealous as much as enjoy them vicariously. Hopefully a clip or video soon? Good luck with tracking the new jams!


----------



## FrashyFroo (Jun 21, 2014)

Killer ngd as usual bulbster.

Too bad about the pricing on the duvells. I thought about getting one back when we thought they'd be less than the setius but they actually wound up being a bit more expensive. Oh well, more dough for other gear I guess.


----------



## twizza (Jun 21, 2014)

Damn


----------



## bulb (Jun 21, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Pretty cool.
> 
> Decided longer scales are you thing now, eh?



Yeah, I honestly was against longer scales at first because I think I tried a Schecter with a longer scale, didn't like the feel or sound and partially blamed the scale length for it haha.

My last few Jackson 7s been 26.5 in scale length and since then I think I have been converted, to where 25.5 just feels a bit slinky for my tastes.


----------



## Connor (Jun 21, 2014)

Everything is amazing except the back bottom horn carve. Not feeling it, I understand accessibility etc etc but I think that could have been achieved without carving all the way to the cavity


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 21, 2014)

There are no words outside of "wow".


----------



## KultureDekay (Jun 21, 2014)

Am I wrong for saying that's the first guitar with 666 mm scale length that Mayones ever made? (For lack of a better term, showcase)
Most Mayones I see are either 25.4 or 27 inch


----------



## DraggAmps (Jun 22, 2014)

bulb said:


> The Evertune bridge is going to make tracking rhythms a *breeze*.



Very punny?


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 22, 2014)

bulb said:


> Yeah, I honestly was against longer scales at first because I think I tried a Schecter with a longer scale, didn't like the feel or sound and partially blamed the scale length for it haha.
> 
> My last few Jackson 7s been 26.5 in scale length and since then I think I have been converted, to where 25.5 just feels a bit slinky for my tastes.



I'm starting to feel the same way, after I got my RG8 I think I'm gonna aim for 26.5" to 27" scale on my next 7. 

Thinner strings + still normal tension = yes


----------



## Tisca (Jun 22, 2014)

Totally forgot about the Duvell. I see great potential but it needs more options IMO. The prototypes look boring but I'm sure when the first ones are delivered to customers we'll see some sexy shit. Still want to see the headstock of Misha's guitar.


----------



## MJK28 (Jun 22, 2014)

Very nice axe indeed! I wonder how it feels. Definitely an eye popper. 

Congrats.


----------



## Kunu (Jun 22, 2014)

I just broke down my Suhr and put into the fireplace :O That top is insane! HNGD!


----------



## noj (Jun 22, 2014)

Daaaaamn man that is sooo nice!! Could look at that top for days!! HNGD!!!


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jun 22, 2014)

Your guitars make us all drool time after time. Couldn't have a better figured top, that's sick. Happy NGD! Apparently I found a new desktop background. The top is satin finish isn't it?


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 22, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Congrats on getting a guitar that is not available to anyone else.
> 
> Mayones USA has told me that the guys in Poland arent doing the Duvell in any scale length beyond 25.4" and that different bridges isnt an option either, although a Hipshot is good enough for me. I also tried to get mine with a 20" radius and that isnt possible either even though Im willing to pay extra for the options. I guess the Duvell is just a production guitar right now with VERY limited options, so Im not getting one yet. That thing is super sick!
> 
> I like the volume knob



Any chance they're making this with a floyd rose?


----------



## tupesaku (Jun 22, 2014)

Amazing guitar!!! HNGD


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 22, 2014)

How do you like the Wenge neck with the Mahogany body? 

Also, I find the 26.5" scale perfect for relatively low tunings. A great compromise.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 22, 2014)

I think that might be my favorite take on your signature blue finish yet! Not to mention the fact that your volume knob goes far past Nigel Tufnel's "11", all the way up to "420"!  Happy NGD!!!


----------



## thatguyupthere (Jun 22, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> I hear if Bulb ever touches a red guitar he loses his powers



yeah, that's what the song "scarlet" is about. duh. "so many reasons why one should never entertain the taste of the *red*"


----------



## Kristianx510 (Jun 23, 2014)

That pot leaf volume knob is ....ing SICK


----------



## nerdywhale (Jun 23, 2014)

Sure the Evertune has a massive cavity route, but that tiny little 3-way selector and volume does also. Could that also have an effect of the tone/sustain?

Ps. Lovely guitar! Super jealous of your two newest NGD's.


----------



## Daeniel (Jun 23, 2014)

Woah, that's really a cool guitar! Congrats and happy NGD!


----------



## AdamRogo (Jun 23, 2014)

Love the color!


----------



## slapnutz (Jun 24, 2014)

ZeroTolerance94 said:


> On another note, no headstock pics?



I agree, yes please, headstock pic Misha... coz you know...err...internet, thats why.

Eitherway it looks super clean and sick dude. Really beautiful axe!

Btw Misha, in your Jackson CS you mentioned your prefer the truss rod adjustment being similar to that of EVH/MM style guitars, i.e. at the body end of the neck. However I noticed this build doesn't have it there and I take it its at the headstock (which I cant confirm due to no pics). Was this (truss rod adjustment placement) a conscious decision by you or just what Mayo builder thought would be better suited.


----------



## BodyOrigami (Jun 24, 2014)

That guitar is absolutely killer. Love the neck. I have a wenge/purpleheart neck on my 8 string and really like the feel of the wenge. Anyway congrats on yet another beautiful instrument.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jun 25, 2014)

Not bad Bulb. Not bad at all.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful guitar. Love the top on that, it is amazing......really cool designed pickups too. Very nice!


----------



## infreaks (Jun 25, 2014)

unbelievable, what an amazing top on that guitar


----------



## Amanita (Jun 28, 2014)

Mayo did plenty of 666mm scale guitars, tho mostly in their Flame line.
Evertune makes instant huge NO for me personally


----------



## BetterOffShred (Jun 29, 2014)

Dude.. seriously.. WTF, this guitar is amazing. That's just beautiful. I really love the top, the neck is seriously gorgeous, the single volume knob, switch model is what I love.. and though I know nothing of the evertune bridge, it sounds great and as Jessica Simpson said "I wannit"

-Brett


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 1, 2014)

now mayo makes an rg too. yay


----------



## illimmigrant (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks amazing! I am disappointed, however, to have found out how limited the options are on these, (like scale length, top wood, finish, hardware, etc.) Is that something that's going to change for the general public at some point to where the guitars can be customized a bit more?


----------



## blckrnblckt (Jul 1, 2014)

The top and back both look gorgeous


----------



## vilk (Jul 1, 2014)

looking at this makes me want to yell out load at my computer but I don't know what to say. just AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 1, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------

